# roman military ?



## writeshiek33 (Jun 24, 2014)

hay anybody know anything about ranks of imperilisitic rome  overtime look for the ranks i think i get confused about them


----------



## thecoldembrace (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you looking for career path's for the ranks of Rome's military or are you simply looking for a list and wanting to know what duty each employs? 

-Cold


----------



## stephenspower (Jun 24, 2014)

Go to Amazon and search inside Stephen Dando-Collins's CAESAR'S LEGION, which I had the pleasure of editing. Appendix F should answer your question.


----------



## Epaminondas (Jun 25, 2014)

If you want to know about the Roman Military I would recommend a book called "In the Name of Rome" by 
Adrian Goldsworthy. 
It pretty much walks you through every roman campaign that the historical records provide enough details to show.
It also gives a pretty good breakdown about the organization of the army and the role of generals over the course of several 
different periods.


----------

